# HELDEN BARITONE TOURNAMENT (Round 1, Match 1): Hotter vs Adam



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Hans Hotter, Germany, 1909-2003

Skip to 2:20 for aria...





Theo Adam, Germany, 1926-2019






'Wehvolles Erbe' from Wagner's _Parsifal_.

Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

This is made easy for me by the simple fact that I can't enjoy Theo Adam's voice. I don't find it beautiful, distinctive or capable of much expression, and a voice ought to have at least one of those attributes. Hotter's voice was vibrato-heavy and adenoidal, yet it was utterly distinctive, often beautiful at lower volume levels, and an instrument capable of conveying complex feeling. His climax at "Erbarmen! Erbarmen!" blows Adam's out of the water.


----------

